
How to Upgrade from Windows 7 to Ubuntu - edwintorok
https://ubuntu.com/blog/how-to-upgrade-from-windows-7-to-ubuntu-hardware-and-software-considerations
======
cgrealy
It's interesting to consider the kind of user who's still running Windows 7 in
2020.

There are a couple of options, but I'm guessing the majority are non-
technically savvy people who bought a PC (probably a laptop) years ago and
don't use it for much more than writing the occasional word doc. I'm guessing
many of them have probably bought some kind of tablet and/or smartphone and
that is their primary browsing device.

In other words, most of them don't really need a full desktop OS, and almost
certainly aren't going to upgrade to Linux (the majority won't even know what
that is).

~~~
Pinegulf
I'm one of them. (Well, hopefully not for long.) Home PC is for gaming and for
that it has been quite adequate. Why upgrade when you arguably get downgrade?
Yes, work is on different environment.

~~~
cgrealy
And if you're at all serious about gaming, you're not going to run linux.

I mean, you could, but you'd miss out on heaps of games.

~~~
de_watcher
Wine/Proton is fine nowadays.

